# The Alternative Mugshots Thread!!!



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok no shame in this thread, everyone who participates deserved an award for comedy contribution to the internet









POST UP YOUR FUNNY FACES OR THOSE OF YOUR FRIENDS!!!

heres mine to get us started:


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

where am i??? not a funny face, but i think its prette hilarious how white i came out in this pic, i blend in with the wall lmao










heres some others


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

hahhhaa thats great...... heres me n my bf at prom


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hahahahahaha this thread is off to a great start









come on , we got another 12,000 members and i bet they all got funny face pics


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: taking things a step further


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^^ hehhe thats the best dancing i have seen yet lol she must be proud







< kinda looks like her dancing lol


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Eeeeyyyyyy Fonzieee









View attachment 119087


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no im not high.








dont ask.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mikfleye said:


> where am i??? not a funny face, but i think its prette hilarious how white i came out in this pic, i blend in with the wall lmao


should have got between them and we could have

called your oreo from now on :rasp:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Here are a few stupid pics of me:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres bout the only goofy one i have

taken awhile back, dont have many

pictures on this puter


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> where am i??? not a funny face, but i think its prette hilarious how white i came out in this pic, i blend in with the wall lmao


should have got between them and we could have

called your oreo from now on :rasp:
[/quote]

true but when that pic was taken i never thought id be a member of a piranha website that needed a nickname for me, so i just sat on the left lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> :laugh: taking things a step further


She's gonna kill you


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

me :rasp:

View attachment 119161


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

It's not really a 'funny face', but it is kind of funny. Well, maybe not.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Yo...what is that girl doin with that vid...shes doin arobic moves from a Special ED Gym class

View attachment 119173


Drunkeeeeness at some frat in the winter

View attachment 119174

LOL, again from frat in the winter...we like thought this was funny

View attachment 119175


wtf...yo Seagrams is pretty good










PINK TOGA =D










me and the girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Didnt you just break up with her, complete with thread dedicated to said break up?

Also...this explains a lot about you


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i sense potential hall of fame material, lol.

good job innes


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> i sense potential hall of fame material, lol.
> 
> good job innes


we need alot more funyn stuff first, but def possible , cmon people contribute, i did my part lol


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't have ANY pictures of myself...sorry.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

[quote name='mikfleye' post='1606990' date='Sep 10 2006, 07:17 AM']
where am i??? not a funny face, but i think its prette hilarious how white i came out in this pic, i blend in with the wall lmao










one of these things is not like the others :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Buffalo Bill said:


> i sense potential hall of fame material, lol.
> 
> good job innes


hall of fame sucks, it will hardly be seen, i think it should be pinned









lets keep it alive though, i think its a great thread









Winkyee - yes she probably will if she see's it, but thats unlikely


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

i have much more at home... but since i'm at work, this will do for now...

my best bro mark and I... extremely happy and inebriated... this was just the first stages of Patron-izzle. Happy Birthday man!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

View attachment 119231


This was probably alot funnier when I was in the padded room. But Its all I got on this puter.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah more pics needed


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Danny: Yeah we got back :/

it was better for the both of us to.

You like that pink toga, donthca


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Haha, aftwer that whine thread....

Just bustin your balls man, good luck in the future with your dame.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Throwing some fingers up for my homies that didnt make it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mike ur a pimp


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

when I used to be Indian


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Other people have all the best pictures of me, i'm gonna have to hunt a few down, in the meantime here is my halloween costume.

View attachment 119556


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gangster pimpin


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Innes you asked for it

Captain Conquistador

Me hitting someone with a sword

My tongue


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Other people have all the best pictures of me, i'm gonna have to hunt a few down, in the meantime here is my halloween costume.
> 
> View attachment 119556


Ah you too are ninja.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i have much more at home... but since i'm at work, this will do for now...
> 
> my best bro mark and I... extremely happy and inebriated... this was just the first stages of Patron-izzle. Happy Birthday man!


 wicked plugs mon,,! i just took my 00 gage out this morning for worki got a new job comn up ..what size are yours,,,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok here is a few creepy ass pics i found of me in front of the camera,,,i like to realy go all out helloween night,,no masked used just face paint. the one on the left is suposed to be that old 1830's black and white vampire ,, nice teeth hey..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bump, lets get some more pics.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i dont have a camera









that was 2 years ago at 7/8ths with CoCo Wood Plugs. Right now im at 1.5 right now...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

kookykay23 said:


> hahhhaa thats great...... heres me n my bf at prom


wow, you look a lot like my gf


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> bump, lets get some more pics.


yeah mike thats the idea







oh and welcome back


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeh lets see some more of your wacky asses!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

accidently deleted the pictures from my photobucket so here they are again +1


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

love the mask pics, madd funny

i already posted like 4 but since its going slow ill try and find some more


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's Me After A Marker Painting Job, Done By A Fella Female Employee At Work.
View attachment 119778


Here's A Picture I Just Took The Other Night While Driving My Truck. My Wife Was With Me, I Had The Steering Wheel In The Right Hand And The Left Hand Was Holding The Camera Out The Window. And Oh Yeah, My Wife Is Not Stoned, Although She Appears To Be, She Was Just Very Tired After A Long Day Of Interior Decorating And Shopping. (Hope Depot, Kohls, Shopko, Target...You Know..."Frank The Tank") LOL
View attachment 119781


Here's A Picture Of My Wife On Haloween 2005. I Had To Work That Night, So I Missed The Party! Booo!
View attachment 119784


Now You All Know What I Look Like!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

This is funny cause it's artsy farsty. It's cool cause of my old skool battlespike ears.

View attachment 119791


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Biggest dude on P-Fury..noone got me beat..










Busted my head with a full can of Red Bull for no reason but being a drunk fool.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Heres a couple of me at Prehistoric World, i have to share these they turned out awsome!




























Me giving my dog a sip of her favorite brew.










and finally... me being myself .... i think i have about a thousand pics of me doing the old "thumbs up/Coors light" . lol


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Well here is the mighty Hater.

View attachment 119856

View attachment 119857

View attachment 119858


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

My boy and I...
View attachment 119887


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

View attachment 119898
the first one i was very drunk the night after nationals,
View attachment 119899
the next one is on a just seeing how far i could go
View attachment 119900
and one just a few weeks ago


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Here I am:









Here I am Again on a hangover:









And Again drinkin' a new type of beer:









Can't a guy take a couple o' drinks?

:rasp:
Oh ya, and pacuguy, I've been to that dinosaur place before. Its out in the middle of nowhere but its pretty fun


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Bump. Come On Guys! Participate!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

This is me...........

View attachment 120072


And this is my girlfriend...........

View attachment 120073


People call us the odd couple but I dont know what theyre on about..........


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

cheese


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol great pics, i especially like you & your son johndeere


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> cheese


Damn, that just made my computer crash


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120095


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

with a hitler mustache
View attachment 120096


smoking the hookah
View attachment 120097


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> with a hitler mustache
> View attachment 120096


LOL genuis, you look like David Mitchell:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nismo your friggin huge!! That was really unexpected, I don't know why..

Here's some of me
Hammered..
View attachment 120113

This was taken when I went to boarding school in Italy
View attachment 120114

View attachment 120115


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> The Wink and the Gun..
> View attachment 120116


every picture of a drunk guy with a fat chick should be accompanied by a wink and the gun thats just good form..

here is pfury group mug shot "the usual suspects"

View attachment 120129


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 120136


----------



## shaas3 (Sep 10, 2006)

AAARRRHHHH, Rum + Free Time = jackasses
View attachment 120148


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

shaas3 said:


> accidently deleted the pictures from my photobucket so here they are again +1


lol i need more pics dude, your mask thing is funny, but you look a totally differant bloke without the mask


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's me on some big, crappy old wall:
View attachment 120230


And me in downtown Bagdad:
View attachment 120231

(actually, it was in my hometown, during New Year's)


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow! Really? Bagdad, thats amazing!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brandon Rodgers said:


> Wow! Really? Bagdad, thats amazing!


Nah, it was in my hometown. Sorry about the confusion: I kind of messed up the text under the picture


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

heres a few moreee of me and kookykay23, and a friend


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Strapped,


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

strapped ^^^







clever


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120553







out


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

View attachment 120556


View attachment 120554


View attachment 120555


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

lmao














keep em cominn


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

it's all i got-so deal with it-But here is my ugly mug!!!!!!Your welcome fury for this blessing!!!!!

it just doesn't feel right-sorry!!!

FLAME ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> it's all i got-so deal with it-But here is my ugly mug!!!!!!Your welcome fury for this blessing!!!!!
> 
> it just doesn't feel right-sorry!!!
> 
> FLAME ON!!!!!!!!


awwwwww you took out the pic







lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it's all i got-so deal with it-But here is my ugly mug!!!!!!Your welcome fury for this blessing!!!!!
> 
> it just doesn't feel right-sorry!!!
> 
> FLAME ON!!!!!!!!


awwwwww you took out the pic







lol
[/quote]

LOL-yep-Just couldn't bring myself to leave up the ugly mug!!!!!!


----------

